# Need Christmas present ideas for agility teacher



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Help!!!
I am at a loss as to what to get her for Christmas. Agility teacher, friend, and runs Tito for me in the trials. 
She owns a large agility facility, so equipment etc. isn't anything she could use. Also, she's a judge if that helps.
Any and all ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

You could get her something that is not dog-related, but would satisfy another hobby/interest of hers. 

You could buy her tickets to a concert, musical, play or some kind of an "experience." 

Look around the daily deals websites. You should be able to get plenty of ideas just by browsing them.  

If she drinks, you could buy her a nice bottle of wine or champagne. Veuve Clicquot and Moet always have great looking gift sets around the holidays. 

And if she likes to cook/bake/entertain, you could buy her something from Williams Sonoma. I'd also check out Home Goods (if there's one near you.) They have great things imported from Italy, Spain, Turkey, etc.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

How about some very easy to make braided fleece tug toys and some homemade cookies - either human or dog cookies.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Take another class....that would be a real gift!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, keep them coming! Some great stuff here already!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

A roll of forever postage stamps.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Last year I framed a copy of the poem Why Title A Dog and gave it to our instructor. It is now hanging in our training room. Someone else had taken a picture of the instructor's dog going over a jump and had a light switch cover made from it. That turned out really nice and is also being used in the training room. Here's a copy of the poem:


*Why Title A Dog*
Not just a brag, not just a stepping stone to a higher title, not just an adjunct to competitive scores, a title is a tribute to the dog that bears it, a way to honor the dog, an ultimate memorial. It will remain in record and in memory for as long as anything in this world can remain. Few humans will do as well or better in that regard.

And though the dog itself doesn't know or care that its achievements have been noted, a title says many things in the world of humans, where such things count.

A title says your dog was intelligent and adaptable, and good-natured. It says that your dog loved you enough to do the things that please you, however crazy they may have sometimes seemed.

And a title says that you loved your dog, that you loved to spend time with it because it was a good dog, that you believed in it enough to give it yet another chance when it failed, and that, in the end, your faith was justified.

A title proves that your dog inspired you to that special relationship enjoyed by so few; that in a world of disposable creatures, this dog with a title was greatly loved, and loved greatly in return.

And when that dear short life is over, the title remains as a memorial of the finest kind, the best you can give to a deserving friend, volumes of pride in one small set of initials after the name.

A title earned is nothing less than love and respect, given and received, and permanently recorded.

-Sandra Mowery


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm just proud of you for starting working on your shopping list already.... very impressive. 
I'm still in shock that there are 70 shopping days left


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Maureen, I love that "Why Title a Dog". I've had a copy of that in Tito's "brag book" since he was a puppy. Love the lightswitch idea!
Kristy, I start with the hardest people first!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

A gift certificate for a massage?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Embroidered tug leash/collar combo with one of her dogs name on it, or kennel name, training center name, whatever... Love those!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

A couple free nights at a motel..if she shows alot...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few things I have given 

- Entry to a seminar 
- Border Collie Christmas decorations/stationary/clothing (instructor with BC & collectibles)
- Box of tugs & blankies
- Customized sweatshirts
- Collages of current year ring successes with frames 
- Selection of leashes (agility & obedience) to an instructor who loves leashes

and similar.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas! Now I'm going to research each one and see which is the most feasible. I'm sort of leaning toward the leashes/collars idea for now.


----------

